# Demodex Mite really getting to my dog



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

When I got my boxer puppy she had bumps and the breeder gave us some antibiotics, well the bumps went away and they came back what appears to be worse. A week ago I go my dog to the vet and he took a skin sample and showed me under the microscope what he said was Demodex Mite.
He gave me Sulf Oxydex Shampoo and told me to give her a bath once a week, gave me Goodwinol Ointment and told me to put it where she can't lick and told me that she is going to need Ivomec Injection once a week for 10 weeks.

Well a week has gone by and my puppy looks so horrible and she has so many bumps that I can't even pet her and not even sure what to do?

Here's after picture


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd take the pup back, it looks like there may be a secondary infection setting in (pretty common with Demodex). YOu may well need to add antibiotics. 

I've been through this twice with my dobe and it isn't fun. It may well get worse before it gets better. I would add to the treatments:

Low carb diet or raw (prey model) works VERY well. Eliminate ALL grains

Fish body oil (reduces inflamation) B Vitamins and ester C to improve the immune system. Plenty more advice in this thread! My Angel Has Demodex!!!!!

Plain Yogurt, aids digestion and will strenghthen the immune system.

*Demodectic Mange*


*Demodex*


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply
I'm going to take her to the vet today as soon as it opens up. This morning she wouldn't eat her food at all, not even a bite of it and she was sleeping all day yesterday and she seems like she only wants to sleep now.

I've been giving her vitamin c every day and I have fish oil as well to give her, but the dosage that I have is recommended per 20 pounds and she weighs a little less than 16 pounds, so I was going to start her on it when she gained a little bit of weight.



cshellenberger said:


> I'd take the pup back, it looks like there may be a secondary infection setting in (pretty common with Demodex). YOu may well need to add antibiotics.
> 
> I've been through this twice with my dobe and it isn't fun. It may well get worse before it gets better. I would add to the treatments:
> 
> ...


I just saw your link and read the first one and have a quick questions. I've been feeding her wellness puppymix 5 that I'm pretty sure doesn't have any grain. I'm wondering for the time being if I should just feed her just raw diet instead until she gets better?

She's itching all the time, which I give her benadryl at night when I can. I just hope it's not worse than demodex mites, because I was reading that demodex mites don't make you itch, but maybe it's the infection that's making her itch


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Oh, Poor baby! She must be miserable...

Demodex DOES itch when it's active so the benadryl is probably a good idea. I have nothing other to add to Carla's advice. I just hope your pup feels better soon!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If she were older I'd recommend Evo or another low carb, grain free food. Right now a raw diet will help her, be sure to visit or food forum, ther are several discussions o raw diet and many who will help you make the change. Since Demodex IS a normal part of the dogs biology, you need to understand that it's not about getting rid of the mite all together, but of getting the immune system strong enough to keep it under control. 

This is the ingredient list for your current food, three grains though they are low in the ingredient list. It's a great food under normal circumstances, but may not be right now. 

Deboned Chicken, Deboned Whitefish, Chicken Meal, *Oatmeal,* Ground Peas, *Ground Barley*, *Ground Brown Rice*, Salmon Meal (a natural source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid), Tomato Pomace, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Tomatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil (a natural source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid), Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Salt, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> If she were older I'd recommend Evo or another low carb, grain free food. Right now a raw diet will help her, be sure to visit or food forum, ther are several discussions o raw diet and many who will help you make the change. Since Demodex IS a normal part of the dogs biology, you need to understand that it's not about getting rid of the mite all together, but of getting the immune system strong enough to keep it under control.
> 
> This is the ingredient list for your current food, three grains though they are low in the ingredient list. It's a great food under normal circumstances, but may not be right now.
> 
> Deboned Chicken, Deboned Whitefish, Chicken Meal, *Oatmeal,* Ground Peas, *Ground Barley*, *Ground Brown Rice*, Salmon Meal (a natural source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid), Tomato Pomace, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Tomatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil (a natural source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid), Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Salt, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.


Evo might be hard to find, so is there any other alternative or is there anything wrong with giving her nothing but chicken for the new few weeks or is that unhealthy as well?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't feed raw, but I know it would be great for her, especially if you add the other supplements. Check the food forum for more information on doing raw feeding properly. 

Another thing you want ot look into is spaying, I don't know how old the pup is, but my girl would have her episodes RIGHT before her heats. The hormonal changes can add stress and lower the immune system, causing an outbreak.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

She's about 15 weeks old, which I was reading not to think about spaying her while she is going through this, but I am planning on doing it around 5-6 months of age


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, 15 weeks is alittle young for a spay IMO, I prefer to wait until after the first heat IF POSSIBLE. That way the growth plates have closed and the chance of spay incontinence is reduced. Hopefully she doesn't get another breakout then, it could happen.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

She ended up getting the Ivomec shot, then a shot so that she would eat, since she didn't even want to eat and then a shot for antibiotics. So in total she got 3 shots, then he recommended we dip her, so we left her and when we got her back she looked slightly better.

She would not wag her tail, look at us and looked depressed half the time. This morning she wagged her tail a little bit.

When I came home she started to lay on the floor and use her paws to scratch her face and then she started to cry. She just looks really miserable.

I'm trying to cut out the carbs, so I gave her one cup of wellness in the morning and for dinner I gave her a cup of canned chicken, which she loved. I'm giving her 250mg of vitamin C a day and I'm giving her 1,000mg of fish oil. 

I just hate to see her so miserable



cshellenberger said:


> Yeah, 15 weeks is alittle young for a spay IMO, I prefer to wait until after the first heat IF POSSIBLE. That way the growth plates have closed and the chance of spay incontinence is reduced. Hopefully she doesn't get another breakout then, it could happen.


How is your dog doing now? How long did this last for?
Somebody was telling me to use nu-stock instead of the goodwinol ointment, since the goodwinol ointment is only for spot treatment and that if a dog licks it at all it's toxic for them. 

I've been giving her 1 teaspoon of benadryle twice a day to help her out.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I went through it twice, each time right before she came in to heat, it lasted around a month each time. My doctor gave me liquid ivermectin (my dog was older) to give daily and Mitaban dip (which is probably the dip your doctor just did) the ONLY dog I've used Goodwinol on was my Bulldog who had a localized case. Goodwinol isn't really for a general case like this. I sent you some more suggestions via PM.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it alright to give her a bath in between dips? Online it says not to get the dog wet between dips, but my vet didn't say anything about it.
She has flakes of skin on her coat that I'm sure is causing her itching, so I was wondering if it would be alright to give her a bath in with aveeno that my vet recommended before the mites?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Ask the vet, if he doesn't want her bathed, get the sprouts spray from the site I gave you, it works GREAT to help relieve the itching.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been using nu-stock, which seems to be doing magic as the scabs have gone away, bumps are reduced and hair is growing back.

One thing is that I noticed certain areas that her skin is turning black. Does this mean improvements or I'm not sure what to think?
The area around her nose is red, but other areas I'm seeing that it's actually black


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Pictures might help...Nu-stock is what me and my rescue lady use,It is an easy natural treatment but remember it is almost pure sulfur so sometimes the skin can react ...

there are also 2 great books you may want to see if your local library has them

1)Dr. Pitcairn's New Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats
http://www.drpitcairn.com/books/pitcairn_book.html
He use's homeopathic sulfur to treat along with a natural diet.

2)The Veterinarian's Guide to Natural Remedies for Dogs: Safe and Effective Alternative Treatments and Healing Techniques from the Nation's Top Holistic Veterinarians
http://www.amazon.com/Pitcairns-Complete-Guide-Natural-Health/dp/157954973X
They use a combination of
Neem oil
Ashwagandha 
trifal

I Also in conjunction with that use something called neem plus - 
Neem which has demonstrated its effectiveness as a powerful antibiotic with a structure very similar to tetracycline. Neem has also shown antiviral, antifungal, and antibacterial properties. It helps support a strong immune system and is useful in cases of inflammatory skin conditions. Traditionally, Neem has been used for skin, hair and blood purifying conditions.
http://www.ayush.com/shop/product_v...DAD1FE14086916ED59A2764CBC0&private_product=0


I have used both treatments in there books for rescue dogs and they both worked.I refuse to use mitaban dips unless nothing natural works (mitaban is poison pure and simple,and it does affect a dogs personality ect ) I think Ivermectin should be used after a natural trial.But you also have to remember that mange takes awhile to treat also in most dogs (our easiest case was 5 weeks from start to end she cleared up from generalized mange with natural treatment)

I would take the advice given and feed a RAW diet.I have recently switched to an all raw diet for my Bostons and it has done wonders for our girls.You could always start out with the pre-made Natures Variety patties.You just thaw and feed them and they are complete.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

RRM_Mom08 said:


> Pictures might help...Nu-stock is what me and my rescue lady use,It is an easy natural treatment but remember it is almost pure sulfur so sometimes the skin can react ...
> 
> there are also 2 great books you may want to see if your local library has them
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info
I was under the impression that neem was an oil and another product similar to nu-stock? I'm thinking about switching her to a raw diet, but I'm just a little loss on the BARF or raw diet, so I'm trying to read as much as possible. Right now I'm trying to give her half wellness and half boilded chicken


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Neem comes in several forms, the oil, which is commonly used as a dip, the leaf powder and a tea, which I believe is derived from the bark. All have benefits to humans, plant and animals. I believe in ayurvedic medicine the whole plant is used in different preparations. I gave my girl the leaf powder (in capsule form) as well as using the oil for a dip and the "Sprouts Spray" to reduce the itching (it also smells really nice thanks to the lavender and ceder oils in the preparation).

The black skin could be old scabs or it could be a hyperpigmentation caused by scarring. Consult with the vet to be sure.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Vet said the that the color should return. Here's some updated pics from my cell phone


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a quick question, is it ok to put nu-stock on every single day? I've read people who say you can put it on every hour if you want, but the instructions say every 3 days. 
I noticed that nu-stock not only kills the mites, regrows hair, but it stops my puppy from itching and you can tell it sooths her so well.

I've been putting it on every day at night and I'm trying to give her a bath and clean off any dead mites or skin and hair that's falling out. Originally I was going to try and use it every 3 days as the bottle has it on it's instructions, but it seems to give my puppy the most relief. Benadryl gives her relief, but it just puts her to sleep really. 

I just noticed a few areas that seemed red, which I was reading online that it's called red mange for a reason and it's not nu-stock that's turning her skin red and some areas it's black or darker as I showed in the pictures above. Just wanted to make sure everyday is alright


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

I guess not many people have experience with nu-stock, but I've been putting it on her when she itches and those certain areas, because it stocks itching right away. She will actually start to lean into me so that I can put the nu-stock on her.

Every 3 days we're giving her a bath with aveeno and where we put the nu-stock it's amazing how the skin area has cleared up in those areas and how hair has grown back. 
So right now we're putting it on every 3 days, unless she scratches some area, then we'll put it there every day to give her relief. So far this has been working miracles.

Don't get me wrong, she's been getting a shot once a week, food that is lower in carbohydrates/yeast, so the mites can't do well. Vitamin C for her immune system and fish oil for her skin/inflammation.

Of course I believe everything is helping, but when I see the places i'm putting nu-stock and how it's disappearing in those areas and not as well the areas I miss, I know it has to be this product.

I guess the main ingredient is sulfur, which googling after awhile is one of the best ways of killing the mites.
Nu-stock is non-topic to your pet, but the smell is actually making me sick.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I would not put the nu-stock on all the time (just every 3 days) the sulfur may dry the skin out too fast and or cause an allergic reaction.I would stick to the label instructions if in doubt call your vey or the company themselves.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

I called the company and they said I can put nu-stock on every day if I want to and it's not a problem.

Well it's been almost two months since i posted last and her mange is basically gone away. 

Things I've done

1) two baths a week with special shampoo to kill anything
2) nu-stock daily mixed with oil to treat anything I see with bumps
3) The weekly shots given by the Vet
4) Carb free or at least grain free diet kills the mites
5) Fish oil, vitamin C and Vitamin E

I continue the feeding the same and the vitamins the same, but the first 3 things I am no longer doing. I'll put nu-stock on any bump I see, but what we're going to is advantage multi recommend by my vet.

Advantage multi is for flea and heartworm treatment, but as a added bonus it takes care of both Demodectic mange Sarcoptic mange. Therefore it just seems logical to give her advantage multi since it's possible she could have red manage again and this prescription will keep her mange at bay. 

I'm really excited about starting her on the advantage multi, since it does seem like the perfect thing for a dog who is just getting over manage. She she may have a mange problem most of her life I feel good about giving her something that treats her flea and heartworm concerns and as an added bonus it will kill/protect her from future outbreaks.

There isn't much out there on advtange multi if you do research, because as far as I know it just came to the USA. It's been in Europe and other countries for awhile, but I believe it has another name. I believe it's Advantage Advocate or something like that. It's by Bayer....


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

jboboxer said:


> I'm really excited about starting her on the advantage multi, since it does seem like the perfect thing for a dog who is just getting over manage. She she may have a mange problem most of her life I feel good about giving her something that treats her flea and heartworm concerns and as an added bonus it will kill/protect her from future outbreaks.


I just wanted to mention that it is common for puppies to get Demodectic mange; however, if an adult gets it, there is usually an underlying medical condition that is suppressing the immune system. If your dog were to continue to experience this problem as an adult, the treatment you mentioned will not protect her from future outbreaks. Your vet would want to determine the cause and would most likely start with eliminating possible endocrine disorders that compromise the immune system. Prolonged and extreme stress can also be a contributing factor.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

lulusmom said:


> I just wanted to mention that it is common for puppies to get Demodectic mange; however, if an adult gets it, there is usually an underlying medical condition that is suppressing the immune system. If your dog were to continue to experience this problem as an adult, the treatment you mentioned will not protect her from future outbreaks. Your vet would want to determine the cause and would most likely start with eliminating possible endocrine disorders that compromise the immune system. Prolonged and extreme stress can also be a contributing factor.


I was hoping to use the advantage multi until she's 2 years old, but many adult use advantage multi for just heartworm and fleas, so I really don't see an issue if I continue to treat her with advantage multi.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sorry if you misunderstood me. A lot of pet owners use Advantage for fleas and heartworm so that isn't an issue. I just wanted you to know that as an adult, your dog should not have another problem with Demodectic Mange unless she has an underlying medical problem that is affecting her immune system. If by some chance that were to be the case, Advantage would not prevent an outbreak, It sounds like you have everything under control and I suspect that your girl, like most puppies, will recover completely.


----------



## STPFAN (Sep 27, 2009)

The thing with demodectic mange is that it must be treated in all areas. (Which can get a little expensive and stressful) 

-Ivomec daily 
-supplemnts to help boost her immune system
-antibiotics to help with the open sores from getting infected.
-benadryl daily (to control itch)
-tea tree oil or microbial shampoos
-Nu-stock (every 3 days)
-proper diet
-keeping the dog stress-free

The good thing is that he is a pup and in there adolescent stage, demodex usually clears up as there immune system gets stronger.

Older dogs getting mange usually will always get it again when stressed out!

Also the use of Advantage Multi was reccomended for the rest of the dogs life.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

lulusmom said:


> I'm sorry if you misunderstood me. A lot of pet owners use Advantage for fleas and heartworm so that isn't an issue. I just wanted you to know that as an adult, your dog should not have another problem with Demodectic Mange unless she has an underlying medical problem that is affecting her immune system. If by some chance that were to be the case, Advantage would not prevent an outbreak, It sounds like you have everything under control and I suspect that your girl, like most puppies, will recover completely.


There is no MONTHLY medication that will PREVENT demodex, unlike Fleas and ticks, the demodex mite is a natural being that NORMALLY live peacefully on your dog and doesn't cause problems. It's ONLY when the immune system is weakened that it gets out of control and causes problems. Lulusmom is right, IF your dog gets this as an adult there is a serious problem with the dogs system and it WILL need to be checked. Be sure you spay here at around a year as the hormones from coming into season CAN trigger Demodex as can (low) Thyroid and other gland problems.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> There is no MONTHLY medication that will PREVENT demodex, unlike Fleas and ticks, the demodex mite is a natural being that NORMALLY live peacefully on your dog and doesn't cause problems. It's ONLY when the immune system is weakened that it gets out of control and causes problems. Lulusmom is right, IF your dog gets this as an adult there is a serious problem with the dogs system and it WILL need to be checked. Be sure you spay here at around a year as the hormones from coming into season CAN trigger Demodex as can (low) Thyroid and other gland problems.


To be honest I'm a little hesitant on what I read about red mange. yes it's naturally on a dog and normal, but we want to do a skin scrapping to make sure we don't find any after all the treatments.

Ok it's on all dogs the mites that is, yet we don't know why, but it seems short hair dogs like boxers, dobermans and pittbulls are 30 times more likely to have demodex manage than long hair dogs. Nobody seems to explain the reason why this is. If you google around for awhile you'll see almost everybody who has an issue seems to have short hair dogs. I know it happens in long hair dogs, but it's really rare. A friend of mine who even breed huskies for 30 years never heard of it. Yet most pittbull owners seem to know what red manage is right away. 

So then you can come to the conclusion that maybe it's hereditary... hum, short hair dogs are getting it more oftne, maybe it is hereditary
then you start to read about studies on food and how they believe it's food related and how mites live off of grain and carbs. I saw a study on one dog that had a little of puppies with red manage, then another little of puppies with red manage and then they cut out all the carbs and grains from the dogs diet before having another little and the last litter had no puppies with demodex mange. So from this study I would tend to think it's more food related, yet that does not explain why if you go to a pittbull message board you'll see two thousand more people who have had or have red manage issues compared to a border collie message board. 

I give my dog vitamin E, fish oil, vitamin C and Orijen dog food. Has it helped? Not that I can tell from another dog food, but maybe it takes weeks or months and maybe by then she will not have red manage, so I prersonally cannot say it helps, but I'm sure it doesn't hurt.

I've given her baths twice a week with microbial shampoos, which I honestly don't think works too well, unless it's the brand I'm using. I honestly believe aveeno shampoo helped her itching and was better for her, but that's just my person opinion. I was giving her a bath twice a week, one day using microbial shampoo and another day using aveeno, but I would probably have been better off just using aveeno both days to be completely honest.

The more you start to read about red manage the more I can see that people have myths or just don't know enough about what causes it or things that actually help red manage. Years ago alot of people used to use motor oil to treat manage, which of course is crazy, but I guess people found out it was the sulfur that actually kills red manage.

I've seen more studies on things that kill demodex manage and sulfur is listed as what kills demodex manage in the fastest amount of time compared to anything else. I believe it was 4 minutes of contact kills more demodex mites than anything else that was tested. Then if you look at the back of nu-stock it's 75% or more if my memory is right full of sulfur. So it's no wonder that nu-stock has been the miracle thing for me. Nu-stuck without a doubt has worked the best for her to stop itching, bumps go away the fastest and hair grows back the fastest on area that nu-stock are applied.

I would mixed 50% nu-stock and 50% baby oil and use a tiny paint brush on areas that I needed to apply. When she first broke out with the demodex manage, she would actually lean into me and couldn't wait for me to put nu-stock on her. The smell is horrible, but it was without a doubt the best 13 dollars I've spent on this demodex manage.

So far these are the only thing I can truly say that I see work and anything internal like food and vitamins I'm not sure, but of course it would be silly not to try and improve her immune system and feed her healthy food.

aveeno shampoo (twice a week)
Ivomec shots (once a week)
Nu-stock (daily mixed with baby oil only on areas that have a bump)
benadryl (only if she seems to be itching a lot)

She has no bumps right now and her hair has grown back. If we see even a slight bump coming out, instantly the nu-stock comes out.

Oh, my vet gave me a tiny tube with some ointment, I can't remember the name right now. That was a waste of money and useless. It's toxic to the dog, you can't put it in certain areas that she might lick, it's so small and doesn't cover much area. Nu-stocks tube is huge, works a billion times better and it's not toxic if she licks it.


----------



## STPFAN (Sep 27, 2009)

Good reply with 1st hand experience....but in your post you kept writing between Demodex and Red mange (which is sarcoptic mange) 2 different types...it wasn't clear to me what type of mange you were talking about!


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually, Demodex Mange is also called Red Mange. Sarcoptic Mange is also called Scabies.


----------



## STPFAN (Sep 27, 2009)

lulusmom said:


> Actually, Demodex Mange is also called Red Mange. Sarcoptic Mange is also called Scabies.


Your right....my mistake! Thanx for the correction!


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

STPFAN said:


> Your right....my mistake! Thanx for the correction!


The ironic thing is that she has white around her face and it's the only sign that you might know she has red manage (her skin is red in that area), she has some areas that are I guess considered black mange from reading, which there isn't much information on black mange. About a month ago I noticed that certain parts of her skin were turning black, so I spent hours and hours googling and it seems it's not so uncommon for certain areas to turn black, but most of the skin has returned to its normal color, except for as I mentioned her face is still slightly red/pink where she has white


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Anybody try D.A.P. Dog Appeasing Pheromone Electric Diffuser for relieving stress? I was reading that some believe that using something like D.A.P. Dog Appeasing Pheromone Electric Diffuser can also help with a dog that might get stressed easily, seperation anxiety or have problems sleeping and can help aid recovery of red manage


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I use a DAP diffuser for Cracker's generalized anxiety and YES it makes a difference to her. There is an obvious difference in her from the beginning of a refill and the end of the bottle. Not all dogs react the same way, but I do believe it is worth a try if you have stress/anxiety issues with your dog. I wasn't sure at first, but once we'd been through two bottles and both times her behaviour indicated a low bottle I was sold. It's not too expensive so it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Cracker said:


> I use a DAP diffuser for Cracker's generalized anxiety and YES it makes a difference to her. There is an obvious difference in her from the beginning of a refill and the end of the bottle. Not all dogs react the same way, but I do believe it is worth a try if you have stress/anxiety issues with your dog. I wasn't sure at first, but once we'd been through two bottles and both times her behaviour indicated a low bottle I was sold. It's not too expensive so it doesn't hurt to try.


I thought it was kind of expensive at around 15 dollars for a month supply. Just seems really expensive or do you use this and hope that eventually you won't have to keep buying it and using it?
Do you turn it on only when your away or certain times?

Thanks in advance


----------

